# Cruise Control Retrofit



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

All booked in for Thursday. Hope it goes well! I'll let you all know once I've got the car back.

Cheers


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Is this an OEM or after market cruise control?


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

They're using Audi parts and tools but it's been done at an indy specialist.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Interesting 
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Well I'm guessing you already know how this was going to pan out! Argh!

So the first thing was they expected me to have the hardware, which I didn't of course. They then ordered what was apparently available as a cruise control stalk, but ended up being an indicator stalk. After a subsequent enquiry and a visit to the Audi dealership to talk to the technicians there, they've conceded that this is not possible.

Well, that is with OEM equipment. There is an SNS kit available. I personally don't like the look of the stalk, and I don't know if VC's cruise display would respond with this kit. But apparently it's the only other option available.

I'm thoroughly disappointed because I bought the car on the premise that this was possible. Not much else to say really.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

ChesterUK said:


> Well I'm guessing you already know how this was going to pan out! Argh!
> 
> So the first thing was they expected me to have the hardware, which I didn't of course. They then ordered what was apparently available as a cruise control stalk, but ended up being an indicator stalk. After a subsequent enquiry and a visit to the Audi dealership to talk to the technicians there, they've conceded that this is not possible.
> 
> ...


That has to be BS, I've fitted cruise to a golf mk4 and A6, any modern drive by wire car cruise is just a small loom, stalk and enabling in the ecu???

Edit: 
Oh, yuck, does it really need a full steering column stalks unit swap?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Tt-TTS- ... SwjytacDm6


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

It's really not. There isn't a solution with fitted hardware. It would be possible replacing firmware (though I'm not aware it's out there) or control units but then it becomes economically unviable.

Welcome to the new age, software licensing is the future. It's significantly different to previous generations.

p.s yes the full stalk swap is the easy bit of the whole deal.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

I totally understand that car manufacturers are trying new methods for revenue streams, but that's not going to work if the option isn't available!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

The fact that any car today let alone one from such brand and price tag, doesn't come with a cruise control is beyond ridiculous.

How old is this technology? Cars today have adaptive cruise. But you cant put the "simple cruise control" as standard on cars?

I am so done with German cars. Next sport car is either a Supra or GTR.

Every time I read threads like this it boils my blood. I am sorry that it didn't work out for you.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks. But all is not lost yet. Now the lobbying starts!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ChesterUK said:


> Thanks. But all is not lost yet. Now the lobbying starts!


Not sure if I understood what you meant here.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I doubt this is anything to do with new revenues, from a manufacturing point of view if it's not on the car when it leaves there's going to be a potential liability issue for anything added afterwards which is my understand why Audi has a firm no policy around this stuff. Sure they "could" generate the code needed "if" they wanted, but no doubt the lawyers are involved.

As said many times, only buy a car with all the options needed/desired..


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> I doubt this is anything to do with new revenues, from a manufacturing point of view if it's not on the car when it leaves there's going to be a potential liability issue for anything added afterwards which is my understand why Audi has a firm no policy around this stuff. Sure they "could" generate the code needed "if" they wanted, but no doubt the lawyers are involved.
> 
> As said many times, only buy a car with all the options needed/desired..


Absolutely, but it only takes a few people on a forum to confirm it's not possible to retrofit and your future revenue is preserved as anyone else will now know to order from the factory with those options or you can't have it.

As to the "why" this particular option is not available after the fact is likely to fall somewhere in the remit of liability.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Forums are only retorting the dealer lines "not possible", there's no up sell for Audi from this as the original buyer either wants or doesn't want an option. I doubt retrofit has any impact on a corp levels balance sheet, the dealers will see a decline in service revenues, but nothing more.

In my mind it's a missed dealer opportunity, these are services they could realise if only it was supported at the corp level.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

Toshiba said:


> ... if it's not on the car when it leaves there's going to be a potential liability issue for anything added afterwards ..


It's almost as if the manufacturer doesn't trust the technical ability of the franchised dealers


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

blackvalver said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > ... if it's not on the car when it leaves there's going to be a potential liability issue for anything added afterwards ..
> ...


To be fair they do selective official retrofits. Parking sensors, traffic sign recognition, reverse camera, nav... they mostly stick to software stuff.


----------

